# Having problems with a bike. It is hard to pedal after two blocks it wears me out.



## Sped Man (Jun 7, 2013)

The bike I am talking about is my 1933 Mead Ranger. It has a 52 tooth sprocket and a 18 tooth rear cog. This bike has a problem that I hope someone on CABE could help me with. It ride ok for about a block, no problems. After two blocks, I notice it feels as if I am dragging an anchor. This is what I have done so far to remedy the problem:

1. I greased the crank bearings. It spins several times without stopping now.
2. I cleaned, greased and readjusted the front wheel bearings. (Spins fine)
3. I cleaned and lubed the chain, rear cog and front sprocket.
4. I checked the chain tension. There is 3/8 play when in full tension. 
5. I inflated the tires to 40Ibs each.
6. I raised the seat so my leg is fully extended when I press down on the pedals. 
7. I made sure I ate all my Wheaties  

The rear wheel spins easily. 

What else should I take a look at? What do you think it is?


----------



## Richard Bergdahl (Jun 7, 2013)

52 and 18 is a pretty high gear ratio.  Swap out that 18 tooth with a 20 tooth and you'll probably see an improvement.


----------



## dougfisk (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't see rear hub on your list...   :eek:


----------



## bricycle (Jun 7, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> I don't see rear hub on your list...   :eek:




...Same thing I was thinking!


----------



## Djshakes (Jun 7, 2013)

You should repaint it. Might help.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 7, 2013)

how much of a head wind did you have?


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 7, 2013)

Djshakes said:


> You should repaint it. Might help.




Yes, I was thinking of painting it with a house oil base paint it would slip through the wind better


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 7, 2013)

bricycle said:


> ...Same thing I was thinking!




The rear hub is a Bendix two speed manual hub. It seems fine. The wheel spins freely. It will spin and spin continuously without any hesitation. Could it be the rear hub even if it spins without hesitation?


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 7, 2013)

bricycle said:


> how much of a head wind did you have?




No head wind. I was testing it in the alley. Every time I test it, I get the same results.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 7, 2013)

do the pedals spin freely?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 7, 2013)

Have you received a physical with your family Physician?
It's important to get a thorough checkup before beginning an exercise regimen.
Chris


----------



## bricycle (Jun 7, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Have you received a physical with your family Physician?
> It's important to get a thorough checkup before beginning an exercise regimen.
> Chris




Alec!....I know you are Alec because you are smart!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 7, 2013)

Djshakes said:


> You should repaint it. Might help.




That reminded me of one of my favorite "Kids in the Hall" bits. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rryQfAnQs3M


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Jun 7, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> Yes, I was thinking of painting it with a house oil base paint it would slip through the wind better



 LOL.


Try this http://velo-orange.blogspot.com/2013/05/vo-wind-tunnel-testing.html


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 7, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> That reminded me of one of my favorite "Kids in the Hall" bits.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rryQfAnQs3M




I used to love these guys! Haven't watched them for years. Back to the subject, do you happen to be riding UPHILL at all times? Maybe you live in a bowl...


----------



## rcole45 (Jun 7, 2013)

*hard to pedal*

I know a lot of guys will not agree, but 52x18 although standard gearing for years is a TALL gear. I run a 52x22 and it is as tall as I can pedal, would go 52x24 if I could find one.Let me add that I am 68 , and my normal ride is 15 miles of flat trail. Have thought of changing front sprocket, but like the design of the 52.   ron


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 7, 2013)

bricycle said:


> do the pedals spin freely?




Yes, the pedals spin freely.


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 7, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Have you received a physical with your family Physician?
> It's important to get a thorough checkup before beginning an exercise regimen.
> Chris




Yes, I examined myself already! I am fit


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 7, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> I used to love these guys! Haven't watched them for years. Back to the subject, do you happen to be riding UPHILL at all times? Maybe you live in a bowl...




Nope,  the terrain is flat. It isn't the terrain. I am not having these problems with my other bikes.


----------



## dynacycle (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm thinking cranks.......  now after grease when the problem starts...  p/u the bike and check if your cranks turn freely yes /no
drop chain sit on bike (add weight) spin cranks turn freely y/n


just my 2 cents:
BB housing cracked
BB cups loose and binding
bent cranks

??


----------



## jkent (Jun 7, 2013)

Make sure that your chain is completely straight also. If the chain is out of line it can be put in a bind and causing extra drag. And the wheels are running completely straight too. If you have a front or back wheel running off to one side it will cause a lot of drag. 
Just a thought.
JKent


----------



## Rustafari (Jun 7, 2013)

If you are running old tires, then you probably just need to put some new ones on it.  When the rubber gets hardened, the tires don't roll very well.  The tire has to change shape at the point where it meets the ground and the hardened rubber resists that and will make the bike feel like you are "dragging an anchor" just like you said.  You will have to pedal constantly and as soon as you stop, you will come to a stop very quickly.  I've had this problem with a couple of my bikes and new tires always makes them feel like a new bike!


----------



## bikeman76 (Jun 7, 2013)

*Swap Wheels*

Try a different rear wheel on the bike. If the problem goes away. The trouble is in the wheel. If not problem is in the crank.
Good Luck.


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 7, 2013)

bikeman76 said:


> Try a different rear wheel on the bike. If the problem goes away. The trouble is in the wheel. If not problem is in the crank.
> Good Luck.




I replaced the original wheel. It runs about the same.


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 7, 2013)

I wonder if it is the crank. I cleaned and greased it. If you spin it without the chain it will continue to rotate 3-4 complete turns. I thought that meant it was ok. Guys I am running out of ideas!


----------



## Rustafari (Jun 7, 2013)

So what are your tires like?  Old, new?


----------



## 1959firearrow (Jun 7, 2013)

I had a 49 Schwinn with the same problem. I usually ride a 52-18 setup and this had a lower ratio(I like to go fast and pedal hard but slow) and should have been easier to pedal. Nope that old nag would make me rubber legged in two blocks. I put a really old Davis Deluxe Saftey tread on the rear and that turned out to be the whole problem. No flex in the tire and the fact that it was super hard made it killer to pedal. Wasn't like that with a different set of tires.


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 7, 2013)

1959firearrow said:


> I had a 49 Schwinn with the same problem. I usually ride a 52-18 setup and this had a lower ratio(I like to go fast and pedal hard but slow) and should have been easier to pedal. Nope that old nag would make me rubber legged in two blocks. I put a really old Davis Deluxe Saftey tread on the rear and that turned out to be the whole problem. No flex in the tire and the fact that it was super hard made it killer to pedal. Wasn't like that with a different set of tires.




I'll try another set of tires I have.


----------



## cyclebuster (Jun 7, 2013)

if its a red band 2 speed its got a plate brake and its dragging.


----------



## sam (Jun 8, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> The rear hub is a Bendix two speed manual hub. It seems fine. The wheel spins freely. It will spin and spin continuously without any hesitation. Could it be the rear hub even if it spins without hesitation?




With the Bendix manual hub the biggest sprocket you can find is a 19.
What size wheels are you using---I take it your running 26" Balloon size rims.
These bikes were designed with kids in mind--making the tall gears a lot easer to ride when you weighted 80 or 90 pounds and ran all day an a Babe Ruth candy bar.
First change to a set of Alum rims--lased and trued--with new tires. As you are using a bendix manual your not running a skiptooth chain---so replace the chain(standard 1/2" pitch  chain is cheep--get the chrome one it looks the best.)
Next--how much grease did you use? In autos the grease not only lubs it also cools the barring---in bicycles this cooling is not needed--extra grease is just drag---go light!
lastly your seat should be so your legs are just under full extension


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 8, 2013)

Squirrel came over and gave me a hand with the bike (Thanks Squirrel). He pointed out that my rear wheel was wobbling around. I readjusted the nut and the wobbling stopped. The wheel spun freely. Problem is that when I took her out again tonight it dragged it big butt around again. Looks like I will be forced to ditch the two speed manual hub. Luckily I have two extra wheels set aside for a project I have. If it doesn't improve then my crank bearings must be bad. Maybe under pressure they drag more. We will see tomorrow. Wish me luck.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 9, 2013)

The old pre war non Nylon tires do not work that well. They just won't roll

like modern tires. I'd try new tires.........


----------



## Rustafari (Jun 10, 2013)

Yup. It's the tires.  Like I said way back in post #22, put some new tires on it and your problem will be solved.


----------



## sam (Jun 10, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> Squirrel came over and gave me a hand with the bike (Thanks Squirrel). He pointed out that my rear wheel was wobbling around. I readjusted the nut and the wobbling stopped. The wheel spun freely. Problem is that when I took her out again tonight it dragged it big butt around again. Looks like I will be forced to ditch the two speed manual hub. Luckily I have two extra wheels set aside for a project I have. If it doesn't improve then my crank bearings must be bad. Maybe under pressure they drag more. We will see tomorrow. Wish me luck.




Did you use the special washers for the hub?


----------



## bricycle (Jun 10, 2013)

Do you have a diffrent rear wheel you can put on it?
Does the red 2 speed have the higher top gear? I know Yellow has a lower and reg gear.


----------



## cyclebuster (Jun 10, 2013)

red band is low and direct, same as yellow, only difference is the plate brake instead of drum. and if assembled wrong or dry they will drag like a boat anchor.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 10, 2013)

cyclebuster said:


> red band is low and direct, same as yellow, only difference is the plate brake instead of drum. and if assembled wrong or dry they will drag like a boat anchor.




appreciate your knowledge!


----------



## OldRider (Jun 10, 2013)

I had a similar problem on the ladies Monark I recently bought, it felt like I was riding in glue and very hard to steer. I had a set of 2.0 road tires, put them on just to see if that would cure it, and boy did it ever. Now I have to go purchase proper size tires, hope I can find whitewalls in these parts.


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 10, 2013)

Guys I swapped out the front and rear wheels and it felt pretty much the same. I even cleaned and lubed my chain. I am at a loss here. The crank must be somehow at fault. I flipped the bike upside down and turned the crank. Everything seem to be in line. Noting was wobbling. 

The new front wheel did spin better but the overall performance was about the same. It felt heavy after driving it 2-3 blocks. The new wheel had newer tires on them. I plan on changing the bearings on the crank. Maybe that will help.

When all else fails I plan on dropping it off at my local Schwinn shop maybe they can figure it out.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 10, 2013)

Have you actually taken a look at the crank bearings,cups & crank races for galling/pitting? How is it adjusted? I always leave a little bit of play in my crank & wheel bearings. Not a lot, but just a tiny bit. They seem to roll much easier that way. Are they new type tires? Pumped up to 50psi or so?


----------



## Rustafari (Jun 10, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> The new wheel had newer tires on them.




In the mid '80s my dad and I both worked for Hughes Aircraft with a guy named George.  George drove a beat up old Cadillac from the '50s.  My dad had a beat up old Chevy station wagon from the '60s.  One day we were on our way out to lunch and my dad said to George, "Come on George.  I'm gonna show you what it's like to ride in a late model car."

So the question is, how "new" is "newer"?


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 4, 2013)

Today I finally rode her over a mile without stopping for oxygen  I can honestly say I am in love   It only took forever to figure out. I replaced all the dam@ bearings in each wheel and in the crank. That plus  some other tweaks and now it is finally good. Thanks for all the help guys. The CABE rocks!


----------

